# 24/7 PC System - Komponenten/Leistung



## chmee (4. Januar 2007)

Stehe nun vor dieser Frage und möchte das Hirnkribbeln mit Euch teilen 

Habe nen Auftrag bekommen, bei dem ich 24/7 automatisiert im Netz auf Suche gehen
lasse und genau so automatisiert an Kunden Mails schicke ( Ergebnisse der Suche )

Nun möchte ich einen Rechner dafür zusammenstellen, der so wenig wie
möglich Leistung verbrät. 

Logischerweise schaut man erstmal in die Mini ITX Reihe C3/C7, was auf den
ersten Blick absolut in Ordnung ist, betrachtet man die Verbrauchswerte von
etwa 12W/CPU.

Gibt es hier Freaks, die weitere Tipps geben können, zB Untertakten von aktuellen
CPUs oder HDD-Tipps ?

Ach ja, die CPU Arbeit ist minimal, also muß die CPU nicht aktuell sein, aber da
ich die Sache in VB.Net geschrieben habe, ist leider Voraussetzung WinXP.
Ergo genügend Speicher und kein Auffressen der CPU durch das OS.

mfg chmee


----------



## NomadSoul (4. Januar 2007)

Am Rande:
Man könnte auch auf Mono und Linux umstellen.. 
Braucht die Kiste viel Speicherplatz?! Weil dann könntest überlegen auf eine CF Karte zurückzugreifen. Die du mittels Adapter ans IDE Interface klemmst, wieder ein bischen Strom gespaart. 
Dann optisches Laufwerk, nach der Instalation abklemmen. Möglichst alle nichtbenötigten Schnittstellen deaktivieren. 
Dann ein Gerät mit onboard Graka, oder eines das Du vom Bios so einstellen kannst das es ohne Graka bootet. Das spaart auch wieder ein bischen. 
Das wäre mal meine Idee dazu.

CF-IDE Adapter:
http://www.reichelt.de/?SID=15EKST8...40;ARTICLE=57406;START=0;SORT=artnr;OFFSET=16
CF Karte:
http://www.reichelt.de/?SID=15EKST8...8;ARTICLE=59897;START=16;SORT=artnr;OFFSET=16
(mit 4 GB) Sollte ausreichen fürne XP Minimalinstallation.
Bedenke aber das du Ausreichend RAM hast, nicht das XP ständig Swapen muss.


----------



## chmee (5. Januar 2007)

Man könnte auch auf Mono und Linux umstellen.. 

Das ist mal n Super Tip !! Das verkleinert den Rechner und besonders
den Ressourcenhunger ungemein, denk ich.

Ausreichend RAM = genügend Speicher 

Und die CF-Sache hört sich auch cool an.. 
Na dann mal schauen, wie ich der Linuxsache Herr werde - Wenn alles zusammengerafft ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich kenne so zwar nicht den Stromverbrauch, aber evtl. währe ja auch eine Mobile-CPU eine Alternative.
Die sind ja, da für Mobile Geräte entwickelt, auf Sparsamkeit ausgelegt.
Gibt auch "normale" ATX Boards die die Mobilen CPU's unterstützen (Kostenfaktor: ATX vs. Mini-ITX).

Auf jedenfall würde ich auf die Wärmeabgabe der CPU achten..... und dann nur passiv kühlen.
Selbiges gilt für den Chipsatz.
Wenn keine Grafikkarte OnBoard ist, dann wähle eine "leistungsschwache"..... diese sollte auch passiv gekühlt sein.
Festplatte, da ja keine grosse Leistung gebraucht wird, würde ich eine 2,5" mit 4200 Umdrehungen nehmen (evtl. sogar ebenfalls passiv kühlen).
Warum immer passiv gekühlt?
Nun, 1. wo keine Lüfter, da auch kein Verschleiss  (welcher im 24/7 Betrieb ohnehin höher währe).
2. kein Lärm (sofern dieses überhaupt eine Rolle spielt).
3. passive Kühler brauchen keinen Strom. 
Evtl. würde ich den RAM auch noch passiv kühlen..... schaden kann es jedenfalls nicht.

Die CPU zu untertakten dürfte nicht so viel Strom sparen (es sei den Du untertaktest extrem)..... aber an Wärmeentwicklung kannst Du da u.U. schon einiges einsparen.

Und dann, wie schon gesagt wurde, alle überflüssigen Komponenten deaktivieren bzw. abklemmen (Soundkarte, USB, CD/DVD Laufwerk.....).
Ich weiss nicht ob sich XP ohne Grafikkarte überhaupt booten lässt, wenn ja (und Du sie im laufendem Betrieb nicht brauchst) kannst Du sie nach der Installation auch ausbauen (im BIOS sollte es eine Option "halt on: no errors" oder so ähnlich geben).
Auch die Tastatur braucht Strom, die kannst Du aber ja auch während des Betriebs an-/abstöppseln. *Erbsen zähl* 

Tja, und wenn das System steht (bei Dir?), dann besorge Dir mal ein  Verbrauchsmessgerät (kann man sich i.d.R. kostenlos beim örtlichen Energieversorger ausleihen).
Schliesslich soll ja auch der (durchschnittliche) Stromverbrauch zwecks Abrechnung ermittelt werden.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## gorim (5. Januar 2007)

Mein Testserver läuft mit einem VIA MII12000 Board. Die genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich jetzt nicht. Installiert ist ein Windows 2003 Server mit Exchange 2003, SQL Server 2000, WSUS etc. Außderdem ist auch noch VMWare drauf. Ein Virtuelle Maschine verkraftet es auch noch. Angeschlossen ist gar nichts. Keine Tastatur, Monitor, CD-Rom etc. Bedient wird es über den Remotedesktop. Wegen der VM wurde von 512MB auf 1GB Speicher hochgerüstet. Das System läuft recht flüssig, hat ja nix zu tun. Allerdings geht die Prozessorauslastung bei jeder Kleinigkeit auf 100%. Gemessen habe ich 40W Leistungsverbrauch. Zum Stromsparen gibt es fast keine andere Alternative. 

bis dann
gorim


----------

